# Rabbit Software for Mac's



## zdallara (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey all, 
I am new to your forum. 
I bred rabbits years ago and used the evan's software with great success. Now I have a mac that is not a duel boot computer and I wanted to know if anybody could recomend software for a mac that does pedigrees, tracks rabbit breeding success, litter size and meat production info? 

I'd apprecoate any leads - 
Zannie


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Jan 16, 2012)

Kintraks is free for Macs, but costs money for the PC version... 

Here's the download page: http://www.kintraks.com/downloads.htm


----------



## secuono (Jan 17, 2012)

It's free for PC, too.
The upgrade to unlimited costs $.


----------



## zdallara (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

